# Custom (everything) "Slimline"



## Simplex (Jan 8, 2013)

I haven't posted anything in awhile but I did want to take a moment to show this one that I recently completed.  It's just over 5.25 inches (133.7 mm) long and 0.38 inches (9.7mm) wide.  It's operated by a twist mechanism and uses a Cross refill.  The front section is composed of brushed T6-6061 aluminum and enhanced with an accent band to match the body.  The body is my own custom-cast PR.  The body pulls apart from the front section to allow the refill to be changed.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice Gary - great design and execution


----------



## Dai Sensei (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks great 

I wouldn't even mention "slimline" though, not even close :biggrin:


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jan 9, 2013)

Sleek, very nice.


----------



## Tom T (Jan 9, 2013)

Very smooth.  Great look


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jan 9, 2013)

You really need to put this in the one in the SOYP Forum. And forget the word slimline. What did you use, the transmission? Awesome job.


----------

